# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  DEMANDE D'AIDE POUR ACTIONS ANIMAL

## Patricia45

NIKITA est une  petite podenca de 12 ans prise en charge par Actions Animal.
Elle a un gros problème à un il et doit être opérée.
Le traitement médicamenteux n'a rien fait et son il va devoir être retiré.
Comme toutes les associations, Actions Animal galère énormément faute de moyens financiers.
Toutes les activités sont annulées !!
Merci à tous ceux qui voudront bien me suivre pour aider cette petite chienne.
La Présidente a accepté aujourd'hui de prendre en charge un chat blessé trouvé sur ma commune qui a vraisemblablement une fracture du bassin.
Elle est vraiment méritante et a un réel besoin d'aide. 
Voici les photos de NIKITA et le devis du vétérinaire.
    


DEVIS NIKITA.pdf

Merci à tous ceux qui voudront bien donner un coup de main.
Pour rappel, Actions Animal délivre des reçus fiscaux.

Perso, Isabelle et Aurore, je vais vous envoyer un don de 70  pour NIKITA.

Merci à vous pour tout ce que vous faites pour toutes ces petites misères.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## France34

Patricia , je crois que vous n'avez pas mentionné les coordonnées de l'association Actions Animal où on pourrait envoyer des chèques  .

----------


## Patricia45

Les cordonnées sont sur le devis joint, mais je vous les redonne :

DEVIS NIKITA.pdf

ACTIONS-ANIMAL
42, Impasse de l'Académie
45370 JOUY LE POTIER

----------


## Patricia45

Personne d'autre pour aider Nikita ?

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

J'envoie un don pour aider à soigner cette adorable Nikita.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à toi Liliane de toujours répondre présente.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> Merci à toi Liliane de toujours répondre présente.


Merci Patricia, mais c'est normal.
Je poste mon courrier demain.

----------


## aurore27

Je participe, le courrier sera posté demain matin.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci Aurore,
C'est très gentil de ta part également.
Actions Animal est vraiment méritante ; l'association vient de récupérer un chaton accidenté trouvé sur ma commune avec le haut du bassin très abîmé.
Il est actuellement à la clinique.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,
Mon prochain règlement de commande sur la boutique de doriant sera pour actions animal. J espère qu'elle ira mieux.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci beaucoup Kukuss pour NIKITA.

----------


## POLKA67

Pas moyen de sauver son oeil ?

----------


## Patricia45

Apparemment non.

----------


## Patricia45

Un grand Merci Liliane et Cécile. Vos dons sont bien arrivés à l'association et seront une aide précieuse pour ACTIONS-ANIMAL qui vient encore de récupérer 3 chatons abandonnés : 2 d'entre eux ont des soucis ; l'un d'eux a un problème de malformation à une patte et la petite chatte est née apparemment sans queue et n'a pas d'anus.
Une opération va devoir être pratiquée sur elle.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Comment va Nikita ?

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Des nouvelles de NIKITA ?

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Des nouvelles de NIKITA ?

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Liliane,
Nikita n'a apparemment pas encore été opérée par manque de vétérinaires à la clinique et Isabelle ne souhaite pas que l'opération soit faite à la va-vite.
Je vais vous tenir au courant dès que j'aurai des nouvelles.
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que les dons envoyés sont bloqués pour elle.

----------


## Patricia45

NIKITA a été opérée.
J'attends une photo.
Merci aux donateurs qui ont permis sont opération. ::

----------


## Patricia45

Voici les photos de Nikita après son opération

 

Encore merci aux personnes l'ayant aidé.

----------


## GADYNETTE

Et cette jolie NIKITA, se trouve où ??? a-t'elle été proposée à l'adoption ???

----------


## Patricia45

Nikita est une chienne âgée qui vit chez la Présidente de l'Association.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Comme cela fait plaisir de voir NIKITA.
Elle est opérée et ne doit plus souffrir.
J'ai eu aussi un loulou à qui l'on avait enlevé un oeil, elle me fait penser à lui.
Merci à tous.

----------

